# WTB 24” Schwinn Typhoon



## Jackpop (Jun 9, 2021)

*Looking to buy 65 24” Typhoon frame set or whole bike. *


----------



## REC (Jun 10, 2021)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> *Looking to buy 65 24” Typhoon frame set or whole bike. *



eBay - 154485531406 and  also 133785946971


----------

